# Etislat Broad band connection



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,
I am having difficulty getting Etislat to attend my apartment and connect me to the internet. The circumstances are we visited the Etislat offices on the 17/7 and was pleasantly surprised to be told we would be connected on the evening of the 20/7. We then had two text messages confirming that.
On the morning of the 19/7 I received a message that we would be visited on the 3/8 daytime, but no mention of the 20/7. Confused I telephoned Etislat to ask what was happening, they told me they would get technical services to ring me as a priority. Of course no one did, we stayed in on the 20/7 just in case, but no one came. The problem is we are not here on the 3/8 so we have telephoned and emailed etislat a total of 4 times since asking for a different appointment. We get the same message, technical services will contact us as a priority, but they refuse to tell me any date they will call me back.
Am worried as the weekend is coming, then Eid and come the 3/8 no one will be here and another appointment will be made by them with no reference to us, if they do not cancel it in the meantime anyway
Is there anything I can do about it or is it just one of those things you have to accept.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I suggest you go to their main office and speak to someone - and demand to speak to a manager if it is not resolved promptly. Just because they are a telecoms company doesn't mean they know how to deal with customers over the phone.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AlexDhabi said:


> I suggest you go to their main office and speak to someone - and demand to speak to a manager if it is not resolved promptly. Just because they are a telecoms company doesn't mean they know how to deal with customers over the phone.


I had all sorts of problems switching over to fibre optic and 101 was the main crux of everything. When I went to the office, I had much more success. The main problem is that it's outsourced and 101 don't know their 'wottsit' from their elbow.


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks very much for the replies, I did go to the shop in Sky Towers but they said there was nothing they could do, I will go to the main office, thanks again


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Went to the main office today, there was a long wait but think it will get sorted now. They have told me some one will be in contact with me in the next two days to arrange a visit, which is more substantial than anything else I have been told up to now. Thanks again for the good advice


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, talk about quick service, telephone call this afternoon, arrived in 20 minutes, all fitted and working now. It does make me wonder what the 101 number is for but thanks again, one less thing to worry about -


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jordanbasset said:


> Wow, talk about quick service, telephone call this afternoon, arrived in 20 minutes, all fitted and working now. It does make me wonder what the 101 number is for but thanks again, one less thing to worry about -


When I discussed 101 with the lady at Etisalat and told her how useless I thought they were. Her reply was along the lines of you wouldn't believe how many times a day I have to listen to that! Having said that, one Friday the connection went. I called them at 8 am and a man turned up at 11 am and it was running again within the hour.


----------

